# Wash Safe Industries



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Anybody use their products? Liking what I read and talked to VP of sales seems like a good bunch with great customer support. Just curious if anybody knows how their products perform.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I never heard of them. Local sort of for me. If I wasn't so beat up and tired I would read more on the website. This weekend I will look at it more.


----------

